
Anyone use https://lowlatencyservers.com/ as a VPS? - ahoooooooooo
Does anyone have experience with https:&#x2F;&#x2F;lowlatencyservers.com&#x2F;members&#x2F;cart.php?gid=1 . It seems quite cheap (for a Xen VPS). How is its uptime? Reliability?
======
0942v8653
I wouldn't trust anything with Minecraft hosting as its primary offering to
provide a VPS. DigitalOcean also has a $5 offering, and you get an SSD and the
same amount of RAM. (Edit: Also, with DigitalOcean you can get $50 worth of
months with the Github Student Pack if you are a student.)

------
henryshown22
This seems like a very new service to me. It barely gets any traffic. I doubt
a lot of people are using it.

See domain metrics below:
[https://www.metricsbot.com/www/lowlatencyservers.com](https://www.metricsbot.com/www/lowlatencyservers.com)

